# Wie kann man einen AutoWert ab einer bestimmten Zahl in Access einstellen?



## pcuserzzz (6. April 2004)

Hi userz und team,
ich habe hier mal ein kleibesproblem und zwar habe ich eine Datenbank für ein kleines Unternehmen programmiert.
Das Únternehmen hatte schon sämtliche Kunden in der Datenbank und ich soll jetzt noch ein paar hinzufügen. Die Kundenummern enden bei 10420.
Gibt es bestimmte Befehle, um ab 10420 einen Autowert für Neueinträge zu erstellen?Also, das der nächste Eintrag mit der Kundenummer 10421weitergeht usw... . Bitte sendet mir eine Anleitung!  Thanks!

Stefan


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. April 2004)

Hallo!

[Axt - Methode]

Erstell einfach per Code  10420 Datensätze ... lösche sie dann alle und fertig.
Ab nun beginnt der Autowert ab 10421 ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## pcuserzzz (7. April 2004)

*Danke für Antwort,aber Problem....!?*

Hi erstmal danke für deine Antwort aber ich hab da noch ein Problem. Ich kann mit dem Quellcode und der Programmiersprache Basic nichts anfangen. Darum wollte ich fragen, ob es vielleicht in Access oder in den Formularen oder Tabellen dort eine Autowert Funktion zb Autowert>10420 . Es gibt sowas schon im Feld Kontakt NR was access automatisch anlegte. Ich weiß nicht, wie man das einstellt und wollte mal fragen, ob ihr vielleicht eine Idee habt.
CU! Thanks....


----------

